# Paintings



## CMan

I went to the art museum yesterday and took about 225 pictures of...pictures. I've only uploaded a small number; will post more later if you guys are interested.

*Alfred Stevens: A Visit to the Studio*

This one just jumped out at me. It's very crisp and detailed.







*Claude Monet: Charing Cross Bridge*

Of course, one of his most famous works. You can google it and see all sorts of pictures of it that really bring out the bridge sharply; but that's not how it is in real life. Seeing it in person, it leaves you to ponder the mists and mystery surrounding the murky bridge.







*Jean-Leon Gerome: The Guard*

A picture doesn't do this one justice. In person, the painting jumps to life. It almost looks like you can touch the dogs fur, it's so realistic.






*John Brett: Massa, Bay of Naples*

This is a painting that I, for some reason unknown to me, just liked.






*Maximilien Luce: La Rue Moffeta*

A good example of neo-impressionism.






*Panini: Ruins with the Temple*

Outstanding work; it's very detailed.






*Renoir: Boquet in a Vase*

Simple, organic, and attractive. One of Renoir's best, in my opinion.






*Van Gogh: Landscape at Saint Remy*

Van Gogh is one of those artists you just have to love; the texture is so unique.







*Giuseppe De Nittis: The Road from Brindisi to Barletta*






*Jean Joseph Xavier Bidauld: The Park at Mortefontaine*






*Unknown Artist: Christ in Limbo*






*Jean Metzinger: The Seashore*






*Claude Monet: The Church of San Giorgio*

Most pictures, I was able to crop out the frame entirely. This one, I was not. My apologies.






*Charles Guillaume Alexandre Bourgeois: Mars and Venus Surprised by Vulcan*






*Richard Wilson: Apollo and the Seasons*






*Ludof Backhyusen: Christ in the Storm*







I still have many more. 

Tech specs; Canon 400D, Canon 18-55 f/3.5-5.6, ISO 400, f/3.5, 1/15, 1/25 and 1/8. No flash, no tripod.


----------



## LaFoto

So no one said anything against you taking photos of all of those paintings then? For as long as you did not use any flash or so? Let me know, please, for I am always uncertain whether that is allowed or not (though I did take photos of paintings in the Jewish Museum in Berlin in October and no one ever said a word, but I never cropped them this clearly out of their frames). 

Anyhow, you did a super job in taking all these photos of the paintings. No reflections, as far as I can see, true colours (I should guess), and wonderful (also wonderfully varied) pieces of art!


----------



## CMan

Thanks for your compliments!

I checked with the museum before I went, and they said that photography was allowed, I just couldn't use flash or a tripod. Although the museum "guards" (as I call them; in each exhibit they have guys in suits walking around watching your every move) did look at me with a somewhat questioning look, they never said anything.

These are all as true to life as they can get...no filters, no doctoring in Photoshop.


----------

